# Help with new smoker choice



## smokingforfun (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey all,

I have MES 30 analog and the heating unit just died on me when I was trying to get my 11lb pork shoulder going this morning. So now I am shopping for a new smoker while my shoulder is cooking in the oven. 

Back to the topic. I am trying to find a new smoker and am leaning in the way of another electric, or pellet smoker. Just trying to feel out the community to see everyone’s thoughts and recommendations for someone looking at a pellet smoker or electric smoker to replace my MES 30. Trying to pick up a new smoker in the $300-$600 range


----------



## SmokinLogs (Aug 23, 2018)

I’ve never owned either, so here is my unbiased opinion. I would go with a pellet grill for the versatility of a set it and forget it smoker and a grill that can get pretty high temps if needed.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 23, 2018)

I like the infinite possibilities of electric.
But have you considered replacing the element?
Probably cheaper, but maybe you want a new smoker anyway.


----------



## smokingforfun (Aug 23, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I like the infinite possibilities of electric.
> But have you considered replacing the element?
> Probably cheaper, but maybe you want a new smoker anyway.



I am looking to replace this one, it’s not as versatile as I would like, I have a hard time getting a packer brisket on it, and is difficult to do more than one kind of meat due to its design. I don’t have anything against charcoal, but am concerned about not being able to hold temps for extended amount of time. 

So if anyone has a go to smoker that I can fit multiple racks of ribs, full packer briskets, etc and can hold temps for a long time please let me know your preferred smoker choices. 

Thanks


----------



## smokingforfun (Aug 23, 2018)

SmokinLogs said:


> I’ve never owned either, so here is my unbiased opinion. I would go with a pellet grill for the versatility of a set it and forget it smoker and a grill that can get pretty high temps if needed.



What kind of smoker are you using currently?


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 24, 2018)

smokingforfun said:


> I am looking to replace this one, it’s not as versatile as I would like, I have a hard time getting a packer brisket on it, and is difficult to do more than one kind of meat due to its design. I don’t have anything against charcoal, but am concerned about not being able to hold temps for extended amount of time.
> 
> So if anyone has a go to smoker that I can fit multiple racks of ribs, full packer briskets, etc and can hold temps for a long time please let me know your preferred smoker choices.
> 
> Thanks



Since your not against charcoal. The WSM can hold temps overnight and has plenty of room. Plus there aren't any electronic parts to go bad. 

Chris


----------



## newmexicosmoke (Aug 24, 2018)

smokingforfun said:


> I am looking to replace this one, it’s not as versatile as I would like, I have a hard time getting a packer brisket on it, and is difficult to do more than one kind of meat due to its design. I don’t have anything against charcoal, but am concerned about not being able to hold temps for extended amount of time.
> 
> So if anyone has a go to smoker that I can fit multiple racks of ribs, full packer briskets, etc and can hold temps for a long time please let me know your preferred smoker choices.
> 
> Thanks



Greetings! I SAW THE LIGHT! After running electrics and gas for two decades, I made the switch to charcoal. I am retired and have the time now for charcoal. I bought a Weber 18 inch Smokey Mountain. It can be set up to run all night or day. The taste difference is amazing! I keep the gas and electric around for backup or really windy days (electric). Once the coals are lit, they don't blow out unless the vents are closed. If all the coals aren't used then you can restart it. You can get a full 12 hour run with one load. I got tired with gas fires going out.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Aug 27, 2018)

smokingforfun said:


> What kind of smoker are you using currently?



I have a char broil COS, nothing fancy, but I have done some basic mods to it, and converted it to a reverse flow. I’ve learned to control it pretty well and it’s been pretty reliable. Next year I’m planning to buy an Old Country Pecos smoker. Something similar to what I have now but bigger and much sturdier built. I do love having a stick burner, but it would be nice having a quicker setup like a pellet grill for burgers and dogs, but I can’t justify spending the money on one just for that lol. Hope this helps you out.


----------

